# CDBaby



## Guest (Jun 14, 2017)

Has anyone bought a CD from them? I love their message when they send shipping confirmation info:

_Your CDs have been gently taken from our CD Baby shelves with sterilized contamination-free gloves and placed onto a satin pillow.

A team of 50 employees inspected your CDs and polished them to make sure they were in the best possible condition before mailing. Our world-renowned packing specialist lit a local artisan candle and a hush fell over the crowd as he put your CDs into the finest gold-lined box that money can buy.

We all had a wonderful celebration afterwards and the whole party marched down the street to the post office where the entire town of Portland waved "Bon Voyage!" to your package, on its way to you, in our private CD Baby jet on this day, June 13, 2017.

We hope you had a wonderful time shopping at CD Baby. In commemoration, we have placed your picture on our wall as "Customer of the Year." We're all exhausted but can't wait for you to come back to CDBABY.COM!!

Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Sigh...
We miss you already. We'll be right here at http://cdbaby.com/, patiently awaiting your return._


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> Sigh...
> We miss you already. We'll be right here at http://cdbaby.com/, patiently awaiting your return.


And now they are out for maintenance


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

Pugg said:


> And now they are out for maintenance


:lol: Ironic, isn't it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> :lol: Ironic, isn't it?


This is not been filmed I hope.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

With all the TLC they give each order, they probably can only ship a few out per day, so it may be that you have to wait your turn to get an order in.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

They are back with a redesigned site.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I bought from them once. Good service. No hassles.


----------

